# Moving Central boiler into the pole barn



## jjlrrw (Sep 15, 2011)

As the title states I am moving my Central Boiler into the pole barn, the barn is not insulated and has no ceiling, the roof is a 4-12 pitch.

The roof is is also metal with the ribs, do I need to just get a chimney roof flashing for the 8" pipe and install it from the inside and use a type of caulk on the outside to prevent leaks?

Thanks
john


----------



## goosegunner (Sep 15, 2011)

Is it UL approved to be installed indoors?

Might cause a hassle with insurance.

gg


----------



## jjlrrw (Sep 16, 2011)

Not sure on the UL listing, my pole barn is closer to a barn then most pole barns, it was built by the previous owners for their horses so no floor, no insulation just open space with a 8' slide door on each end.  Today I use it to store wood and the mower or snow blower depending on the season.  

My plan is to pour a 8x8 slab in the corner for the boiler.

Main reason for the move is the property SE of the boiler was sold and a house built right in line with the the NW winds we have most of the winter.  Worst part there is an "L" where the garage and entry door come together and the smoke likes to drift right in that area.  I added 6' to the stack but little help.  By moving to the rear of the barn the smoke should miss them most of the time and when it does blow there way it won't get trapped in the "L" area.

Plus having it inside with the wood less handling of the wood and shoveling a path to the stove.


----------



## barkeatr (Sep 16, 2011)

MY OLD central boiler was in a small barn and i had a chimney failure that burned the barn down ruined the boiler.   luckily my insurance company followed through but i have heard most companies would not have cause the central boiler is not UL listed.  turns out my chimney was damaged from some previous chimney fires and being cleaned by a steel brush.  After moving it inside a barn i cleaned the chimney once a month..

my new setup is a UL listed gasser in a new barn...i took the 4 foot section of like C grade  ( im not sure on the exact terminology) zero clearance chimney and added like 16 feet of interior rated (class A?) chimney zero clearance chimney and i have exceeded code by ten inches as far as clearances. 

im not saying dont do it but just be carefull and understand the risks!


----------



## jjlrrw (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your chimney failure, good to hear the insurance company took care of you.  Was you chimney you received from CB only a class "C"?  Both the sections I received with my stove about 6 years ago were class "A" and the two additional sections I added last year were also class "A".


----------



## barkeatr (Sep 16, 2011)

actually, im not sure of the rating that came with the CB boiler chimney...it could very well have been the class A.  I know the boiler itself is not intended to go in a barn, but that probably has more to do with CB not wanting to pay for the UL listing tests!  I see nothing different between my UL listed gasser and my old CB.   I burned wet wood for years and did have some good sized chimney fires that i just let burn out...that is before i built a barn around the unit.  Its my guess that those fires damaged the chimney more than i realized.   I now have 20 cord of two year old dry wood ready for this year...chimney temperatures are very low on this gasser. 

good luck!


----------



## samuel (Sep 16, 2011)

barkeatr said:
			
		

> actually, im not sure of the rating that came with the CB boiler chimney...it could very well have been the class A.  I know the boiler itself is not intended to go in a barn, but that probably has more to do with CB not wanting to pay for the UL listing tests!  I see nothing different between my UL listed gasser and my old CB.   I burned wet wood for years and did have some good sized chimney fires that i just let burn out...that is before i built a barn around the unit.  Its my guess that those fires damaged the chimney more than i realized.   I now have 20 cord of two year old dry wood ready for this year...chimney temperatures are very low on this gasser.
> 
> good luck!



All Central Boiler outdoor furnaces are safety tested and listed and labeled.  The listing placard is on the exterior of every Central Boiler outdoor furnace.  Central Boiler outdoor furnaces are NOT suppose to be installed inside of a building.  That is the point of having an outdoor wood furnace isn't it?

You need to review your placard on the exterior of the furnace.  More than likely it states that the unit is for outdoor installations only.


----------



## salecker (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi
 If you are going through the work of disconecting and moving the CB,why not sell it and move up to a gassifier.End of smoke problems.
 Plus you will have more time on your hands,not having to process as much wood,or load the boiler as much.
 Just saying,my .02
 Thomas


----------



## jjlrrw (Sep 16, 2011)

salecker said:
			
		

> Hi
> If you are going through the work of disconecting and moving the CB,why not sell it and move up to a gassifier.End of smoke problems.
> Plus you will have more time on your hands,not having to process as much wood,or load the boiler as much.
> Just saying,my .02
> Thomas



I am looking at 5 - 7 years the kids will be through college and moved on and we will be looking into a downsize.  So I don't think I would get the bang for the buck of switching systems.


----------



## jjlrrw (Sep 16, 2011)

Sam W. said:
			
		

> barkeatr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they are marketing them as an OWB I would say you are correct about it stating outdoor install only.  I have seen many enclosed in large sheds and other types of out buildings.  I would dare to guess because they are marketed for outdoors they would not pay the cost and amount of testing to have it UL listed for inside installs.  Inside installs would mean in an attached garage, basement, living room etc.

Being I am moving it because of my new neighbors I thought why not in the pole barn?  it's out of the weather, the wood is located there no more loading in the rain and no mode pushing the wheelbarrow through the snow???


----------



## Duetech (Sep 17, 2011)

A township in my local has more or less adopted the approach that OWB's need to be housed. I say more or less because I have not seen the written language requiring this type of move but there are plenty of them to be seen and that is what the rumor is. My home owners insurance company cancelled my policy because I had a gasifier in my garage which is designed to be housed. I tried to get coverage by other companies befor the cancllation date but was always refused because "you can't put an OWB in a building." The insurance company had photos that the agent came and took before issuing the policy but the company switched position after four years (and premiums) and the fed issued a "reccomendation" (not a mandate) against solid fuel burning appliances operating in a structure where containers of gasoline might be stored. So proceed with caution. Some on this forum have been granted policies when the area where the boiler is housed is completely closed off from any potential storage areas mentioned above.


----------

